# ClamAV Segmentation Fault

## stevegriffdtcom

Hi folks,

Just compiled ClamAV 0.97 on my Core 2, and get the dreaded Segmentation Fault when trying to launch clamd. There's not much details other than:

```

Mar 11 13:58:11 beck kernel: [69788.465504] clamd[8758]: segfault at fc3000 ip 00007f0b5eb40225 sp 00007fff2be0b5e0 error 4 in libclamav.so.6.1.9[7f0b5e8d5000+9be000]
```

Any ideas on what it could be. I'm not giving a lot of information here so what info can I give to get to the bottom of the error?

Regards,

Steve

----------

## rh1

Take a look here then: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml. 

A backtrace will at least give people some idea of what went wrong.

----------

## cach0rr0

could just  be a bad batch of signature updates? if so, firing off freshclam should sort it

only other thing i could think of, is maybe it's misbehaving alongside a hardened-sources kernel, some options ticked thereabouts that are keeping clamav from doing something it wants to do.

Could also be related to: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=606308

Either way, backtrace isn't a bad idea at all, methinks. Be sure to re-merge the package with FEATURES="splitdebug"

----------

